# Herding Dogs



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Anybody have issues at off-leash parks with sheppards, collies, etc... herding your V's and causing pain if they can catch them?

I was at an off-leash trail on the weekend and Mischa was running up a storm with an Australian Sheppard mix, and I guess as most dogs do, he got frustrated when he couldn't catch her. He finally stopped her by t-boning her into a tree and she let out a pretty big yelp....cause she just got t-boned into a tree! He was growling so in stepped in to defuse the situation. 
Well, what does the Aussies owner do? 
He gives his dog a treat to settle him down. wat?!?!?!?

I don't speak dog, but I'm pretty sure he said "shove a dog into a tree at full tilt, then growl aggressively, and you'll get food"
I mentioned it to him, and he said that it's his way of calming his dog down with the least confrontation. I told him he was wrong and headed the opposite direction.

This isn't the first time that Mischa has frustrated a dog who's chasing her, but it left a pretty good gash on her leg so I'd say it was the worst.

Am I suppose to say "no" when she wants to play with a herding dog??? I think I better.
I was just wondering if anyone else has similar issues.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

When Kian was young, maybe 6 months old the same thing happened.
Except a border collie cut into him and Kian ran full tilt into him, got flipped ass over tea kettle and landed on his head. He was pretty groggy when he tried to get up then he quickly fell over. He yelped in pain and limped over to me.

Now that I think about it ever since that day when he landed on his head he's been a little cookoo for cocoa puffs.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

ZIva's favorite playmate is an old English. She runs like crazy and he tries his best to herd her. They play very rough and have both taken a few tumbles.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Given Mischas post this is a little embarrassing :-\ but Merc has often been frustrated by not being able to catch the other dog - often smaller dogs that have a better turning circle than him. He's pretty fast in a straight line but can't corner. So what usually happens? He reaches out and grabs a mouthful of hair! And barks! Now I know he is only playing, because he stops and it never escalates from a frustrated bark to anything more aggressive, but not everyone likes it. Although in his defense it's never left a mark on any other dog. I agree with you though, there have been times I just left the park or went in another direction because I wasn't thappy with how the dogs were interacting (or how the owners were acting). It's less stress and doesn't spoil my walk so much.

If it makes you feel any better, I doubt that the other dog would have thought he was being rewarded for his bad behavior. Unless they get the reward in less than, I think our trainer said 2 seconds, there is no association with the prior behavior. Also, if he had punished the dog for slamming Mischa it wouldn't have been associated with that behavior either. consequences for behavior have to be instantaneous in order for them to have the intended effect.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It's too bad that Boone has passed to the big woods in the sky, or I'd loan him too you guys to put those others dogs in their place.

Boone was not kind to other dogs, and I never met a dog that could run with him for long. His trick would be to do figure eights and slam the other dog into the ground by broadsiding it, and then turning and coming again before it could get up. He could pin a dog in place in a matter of minutes. He'd also lean into their shoulder, and flip them over their front end.
I used to have to pay constant attention to him with other dogs, so I Guess I was on the other end of the stick. Rest assured, he got no treats for that behavior.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Gunnr said:


> Rest assured, he got no treats for that behavior.


I'm not trying to be an overprotective dad or anything, but that was my only issue.

Mischa can take care of herself and if I let her have her way, she looked like she wanted to bite the Aussies face off. Her jowls disappeared and she had on her biggest ugly face ever. I'm not into letting dogs figure out their own fights though. That's our job as owners. 
If my dog looks like she's causing trouble, I step in an let her know that it's not ok....I don't give her a cookie assuming she'll forget the fight and snap out of it.

I actually like it when another dog puts her in her place for being too rambunctious.
It just really bugged me that the guy gave his dog a treat after hurting, not herding... another dog.


-Dennis


----------

